# Need cycle computer with auto start/stop feature



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

I am a looking for a cycle computer with a auto start/stop feature, because i am one of those people who either forget to start the timer or stop when practacing or racing.

I really don't need all those other features except for maybe a cadence counter would be nice, not really necessary. Really I am just looking for the auto feature. Currently I was looking into getting the cateye cc-cd300dw, but was wondering if there was a cheaper alternative out there.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

If you don't mind having a wired unit, the Cateye Enduro 8 works well, and can be used either in auto or manual mode for the timer.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Jul 29, 2006)

If you'd like wireless, the cateye micro-wireless, like the Enduro above, has auto as well as manual start/stop. Its like $40 at performancebike.


----------



## frank418 (Aug 24, 2006)

cateye all the way


----------



## Wobbegong (Feb 11, 2004)

Another vote for the Cateye Enduro.


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

Get the cateye v2c. It's new, so there's no information available about it really, but it's cheaper than the cc-cd300dw. It's wireless speed and cadence only, no heart rate monitor, if you want that get the cateye v3. I've emailed to ask them about whether it can be stem mounted or not, but I think it should be.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, the Cateye Enduro or MITY head units will do what you want. I recently moved from a Cateye MITY8 to a Polar S725X and I must admit this is one feature I really do miss having.


----------



## Jacobus (Jul 23, 2006)

Specialized Turbo 2 Elite with stem mount. Works great + big display.:thumbsup:


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

Jacobus said:


> Specialized Turbo 2 Elite with stem mount. Works great + big display.:thumbsup:


Nice I will have to look into that one. Currently right now I was looking to getting the cateye brand or the one they sell from performance bikes.

I like that stem feature. I will need something that will mount an a DH bike either stem or oversized handlebars.

Good thing I haven't purchased anything yet, because all these recommendations are really good. I will just have to pick the best bang for the buck.


----------

